# Big people are ruining my seats



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....

I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.

Some of the best people I know are pretty big. Certainly no prejudice against their life choices (or health-related issues, although that is a vast minority....). But strictly in the interests of reducing wear on my vehicle, I'm starting to consider rating some of these people 1* (or </= 3* in the case of Lyft) so I don't get them again.

Does that make me a jerk? Not that I'm so insecure that I care what most other people think 😆 but I figured I might get a sanity check before I start down rating people for no other reason than their weight. That kind of sounds like a dick move but I'm not sure what else to do. 😑


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't make you a jerk. But I think it is safe to say that we all must accept that we have sacrificed our backseats to the cause.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I once had a guy that was super nice, friendly, funny... but gigantic. Like, four times my size, and I wear a size 18 jeans. When he was getting out he put his hand on the top of the open car door for leverage. I was so scared that he'd snap the door right off. Fortunately, he didn't.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting.


That was the sound of another vertebrae breaking caused by the pressure of the gut-busting meal they just consumed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I am so happy I ignore pax ratings. Really.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


No worry !

They only burst an airbag !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


That loud pop you heard was the flatulence (as one big air bubble, and a rapid change of atmospheric pressure) that finally worked its way out from between his ass and your seat cushion... :thumbup: :roflmao:


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

If you actually care about this you are using a car that is far too nice for Uber 🤣


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Are you expecting to keep the car forever?? It is part of the job, wear and tear. Scratches/scrapes/dents. It’s bound to happen, Seats are cheap to replace.so just replace them when you decide to quit or sell the car. Or don’t even worry about it


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

One star then and move on, once they get a low enough rating then they won’t be getting in our nicer cars. That’s how I handle these morbidly obese people. A few times shouldn’t harm anything that much, though constant will ruin something but as others have said seats aren’t that expensive and it’s wear and tear. I hate that society has said fat is acceptable, we should be still horrified that someone is that fat, it’s gross and life threatening. Fat people need to be shamed so it saves their lives


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Fat people need to be shamed so it saves their lives


A lot of people who are that fat get that way because of medical conditions that are beyond their control. I struggle with my weight because when I get hungry it *hurts. *Severely. I'm fighting through it right now on a diet because I don't want to be that fat and if I don't do something about it now that's where I'll be in 20 years. But I have sympathy for the morbidly obese. People who are naturally thin and have fast metabolisms can't imagine how hard it is when every day you have to analyze and count every speck of food you eat and can't enjoy eating, one of life's great pleasures.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Big pax can exceed the weight capacity of your car and cause damage. That said, I've packed around some pretty jumbo pax and my car suspension seems okay even though I was over the limited posted on the sticker in the doorway.

One of the big pax did snap off my center console when she leaned her elbow onto it, though. 

You know your pax is large when you have the seat adjusted all the way back, and their belly is still on the dash.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> One star then and move on, once they get a low enough rating then they won't be getting in our nicer cars. That's how I handle these morbidly obese people. A few times shouldn't harm anything that much, though constant will ruin something but as others have said seats aren't that expensive and it's wear and tear. I hate that society has said fat is acceptable, we should be still horrified that someone is that fat, it's gross and life threatening. Fat people need to be shamed so it saves their lives


Takes alot to make me say wow I'm normally the rude guy... But to "Fat" shame someone is pretty much a dick move that even I wouldn't do.

Congrats it takes alot to make me go wow...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Takes alot to make me say wow I'm normally the rude guy... But to "Fat" shame someone is pretty much a dick move that even I wouldn't do.
> 
> Congrats it takes alot to make me go wow...


F them, fat people are gross to me, most of them are lazy sloths that don't care about anything and it's just gross. When you're more then 25% overweight it's time to do something about your lifestyle. It's not very hard to figure it out but it comes with what makes people fat in the first place, the hard way isn't what they do, they do the easy way and get fatter


ariel5466 said:


> A lot of people who are that fat get that way because of medical conditions that are beyond their control. I struggle with my weight because when I get hungry it *hurts. *Severely. I'm fighting through it right now on a diet because I don't want to be that fat and if I don't do something about it now that's where I'll be in 20 years. But I have sympathy for the morbidly obese. People who are naturally thin and have fast metabolisms can't imagine how hard it is when every day you have to analyze and count every speck of food you eat and can't enjoy eating, one of life's great pleasures.


Thats not true, less then 10% of fat people are that way because of medical conditions, but most of them are fat because they can't put down the fork and exercise. I have no sympathy for most of them. Even most of the ones you say are fat because of a medical condition they don't want to deal with it, they aren't caring what they eat and they won't try to exercise. Most of these fat people are just using excuses and doing the easy thing


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NicFit said:


> F them, fat people are gross to me, most of them are lazy sloths that don't care about anything and it's just gross. When you're more then 25% overweight it's time to do something about your lifestyle. It's not very hard to figure it out but it comes with what makes people fat in the first place, the hard way isn't what they do, they do the easy way and get fatter
> 
> Thats not true, less then 10% of fat people are that way because of medical conditions, but most of them are fat because they can't put down the fork and exercise. I have no sympathy for most of them. Even most of the ones you say are fat because of a medical condition they don't want to deal with it, they aren't caring what they eat and they won't try to exercise. Most of these fat people are just using excuses and doing the easy thing


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't know that you knew every morbidly obese person personally. &#128530;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't know that you knew every morbidly obese person personally. &#128530;


No but the story is almost always the same, they ate too much and now they are morbidly obese. In 1950 4% people were obese, now it's 25%, it's not because we got more medical conditions it's because more people can't be bothered to put down the fork and exercise


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> That was the sound of another vertebrae breaking caused by the pressure of the gut-busting meal they just consumed.


Avoid the buffet restaurants


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> F them, fat people are gross to me, most of them are lazy sloths that don't care about anything and it's just gross. When you're more then 25% overweight it's time to do something about your lifestyle. It's not very hard to figure it out but it comes with what makes people fat in the first place, the hard way isn't what they do, they do the easy way and get fatter
> 
> Thats not true, less then 10% of fat people are that way because of medical conditions, but most of them are fat because they can't put down the fork and exercise. I have no sympathy for most of them. Even most of the ones you say are fat because of a medical condition they don't want to deal with it, they aren't caring what they eat and they won't try to exercise. Most of these fat people are just using excuses and doing the easy thing


Yeah but maybe they think of you as a worthless ass Uber driver with no life? JS.... And sadly some of these obese people your shaming having health issues that are beyond their control... Not all , agreed... but it's just cold to FShame someone... Never thought I'd say this but even I couldn't be that dick. And I can be a real dick....


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah but maybe they think of you as a worthless ass Uber driver with no life? JS.... And sadly some of these obese people your shaming having health issues that are beyond their control... Not all , agreed... but it's just cold to FShame someone... Never thought I'd say this but even I couldn't be that dick. And I can be a real dick....


The ones that don't have issues need to be shamed, they are costing us a lot of money to support their fat @sses. It's now politically incorrect to tell people they are fat and lose weight which to me is wrong. Don't sugar coat it and let them think it's ok for a minute. If all the fat people were fat because of medical conditions not as a result from being fat I wouldn't have an issue with it. But the sad truth is 90% of these fat people can be healthy again if they chose to actually care. The non caring is what grossed me out. It just shows me what type of person they are. If they don't care about their weight then what do they really care about? Most likely they don't have much in the way of morals and who knows what these uncaring fat people are capable of. Thank goodness they are lazy so most of the time we don't have to worry about them. Sorry but if it's not because of a medical condition it's gross to me. I don't like it and I think they can fix it but they are too lazy


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

My brother in-law is a mountain at 300+ pounds. He also had/has a brain tumor that 'assisted' that issue. Hum. 

Do the job and accept what might happen.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> My brother in-law is a mountain at 300+ pounds. He also had/has a brain tumor that 'assisted' that issue. Hum.
> 
> Do the job and accept what might happen.


He one of the few that have issues, which I don't have have a problem with. It's the other 95% of the fat ones I do, they don't have any issues besides laziness. Those people are gross to me, not your brother, people just want to argue here even if it's a small minority that's different to the rule. I hope by now I've made it clear that it's the fatties without medical conditions that I resent

Also was your brother overweight before the tumor or only after the tumor? That is also an issue, is the weight a direct result or was it preexisting


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Back in 2017 Uber was letting Ford Fiestas on the platform. I was staged at a train station and saw a Ford Fiesta Uber pull up and three grossly overweight men wedged in. It looked like a clown car with arms hanging out of the windows. Have no idea why the driver even did it. They should have called an XL.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> A lot of people who are that fat get that way because of medical conditions that are beyond their control.


Yeah, NO. The number of people on meds that really screw with your weight is almost 0.

The number of fat slobs that eat an entire pizza as a 'pre-meal' snack is close to 45%.

Seriously, meds? hahahahahahahaha NO


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> Yeah, NO. The number of people on meds that really screw with your weight is almost 0.
> 
> The number of fat slobs that eat an entire pizza as a 'pre-meal' snack is close to 45%.
> 
> Seriously, meds? hahahahahahahaha NO


You're clueless...Latuda for Bipolar issues for one is a med that adds weight... And I can name plenty more...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> Yeah, NO. The number of people on meds that really screw with your weight is almost 0.
> 
> The number of fat slobs that eat an entire pizza as a 'pre-meal' snack is close to 45%.
> 
> Seriously, meds? hahahahahahahaha NO


It is quite common with a wide number of widely prescribed medications.


----------



## riserfilly (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Yeah, NO


...afraid you are just wrong on this. Way way wrong. Because you never have read the 'side effects' of any meds or you never have had any. One or the other.
If you also believe a medical condition 'can't' cause weight issues I'd like for you to meet my 300+ pound brother in-law. He HAD a large brain tumor right in the area that controls glands; surgery; now tumor much smaller.
He eats LESS than my maybe 140 pound wife. Noodle that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> You're clueless...Latuda for Bipolar issues for one is a med that adds weight... And I can name plenty more...


Agreed.



SpinalCabbage said:


> It is quite common with a wide number of widely prescribed medications.


And agreed...

I am 300 pounds. Not fat by any means, just a big guy is all. I want @Uberguyken to be my Uber driver so I can crush his seats... (I will report back after the fact, if he doesn't put me to the curb first) :roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It annoys me when pple tell someone who is big, who I see has hardly eaten anything all day, that when they want to eat two pretzels instead of one, that they shouldn’t eat two, they need to lose weight, etc/

totally different from someone whose big who just orders dd all the time.

pple can be big without even eating much.

it’s as annoying as someone who tells me I need to eat more when they only spend a few hours of the day with me. I don’t eat a big lunch but I eat a big dinner.

then I realize those people were struggling with their own weight problems and it has nothing to do with actually caring about my well being.

however, doesn’t matter if it’s one or the other, if your tiny car isn’t built for it, just say sorry and move on.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And agreed...
> 
> I am 300 pounds. Not fat by any means, just a big guy is all. I want @Uberguyken to be my Uber driver so I can crush his seats... (I will report back after the fact, if he doesn't put me to the curb first) :roflmao:


Got a big car brother let's roll!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Got a big car brother let's roll!


so @SinTaxERROR and my bother in-law both in your car same time. Give/take that is 600lbs; sure your foreign made car can handle it?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so @SinTaxERROR and my bother in-law both in your car same time. Give/take that is 600lbs; sure your foreign made car can handle it?


Many BMW's are built right here in the USA in Tennessee... more specifically the SUV's, such as the one Ken drives, if I remember correctly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> . more specifically the SUV's, such as the one Ken drives


yeah, but his is 'used' so maybe it's tired like he is. Age, and all. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but his is 'used' so maybe it's tired like he is. Age, and all. &#129335;‍♂


Oooh it's gonna be like that... We can't all buy an overpriced HONDA to drive around.... And last I checked... And I check often... You're wife won't let you leave the house in yours.... Whipped much?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Not sure if they do it anymore but airlines would charge obese passengers more for hauling the extra weight.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> e can't all buy an overpriced HONDA to drive around.


For tone, balance & accuracy:
I don't drive a Honda. It's an Acura. I suppose a noob could debate Honda is the parent company. 
And it's true I was going online when SAH intially dropped. However, after a convo with my boss...I mean wife we decided it was too much risk for our son since she works IN a hospital WITH CV19 suspected and official CV patients. I was already getting the $600 a that point, so I didn't fuss much; and home I stayed. 
And you know, I think most males would kinda enjoy being whipped by my wife. Just saying.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> For tone, balance & accuracy:
> I don't drive a Honda. It's an Acura. I suppose a noob could debate Honda is the parent company.
> And it's true I was going online when SAH intially dropped. However, after a convo with my boss...I mean wife we decided it was too much risk for our son since she works IN a hospital WITH CV19 suspected and official CV patients. I was already getting the $600 a that point, so I didn't fuss much; and home I stayed.
> And you know, I think most males would kinda enjoy being whipped by my wife. Just saying.
> ...


Pinay?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Pinay?


..very much so.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> For tone, balance & accuracy:
> I don't drive a Honda. It's an Acura. I suppose a noob could debate Honda is the parent company.
> And it's true I was going online when SAH intially dropped. However, after a convo with my boss...I mean wife we decided it was too much risk for our son since she works IN a hospital WITH CV19 suspected and official CV patients. I was already getting the $600 a that point, so I didn't fuss much; and home I stayed.
> And you know, I think most males would kinda enjoy being whipped by my wife. Just saying.
> ...


Your wife is hot!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ..very much so.


For whatever reason I've dated multiple filipino mixed guys. Maybe because their culture is comfortable dating outside their own. Filipinos themselves are mixed in general.

Filipino women are always so beautiful with their BIG eyes ❤.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> For whatever reason I've dated multiple filipino mixed guys. Maybe because their culture is comfortable dating outside their own. Filipinos themselves are mixed in general.
> 
> Filipino women are always so beautiful with their BIG eyes ❤.


Any of those guys work for Uber support &#129322;&#129322;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Any of those guys work for Uber support &#129322;&#129322;&#128526;&#128526;


Nooo‼

Although my kids are indian, filipino, german mix. So someone previously made the comment that they are a perfect combination for future uber support &#128586;. Cant say I disagree.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

One of the best tips I ever had in rideshare came from a guy who was at least 600 pounds. Keep in mind this was in a Corolla. He decided to sit up front. I'm pretty big myself so I didn't think this was a good idea but just kept my mouth shut and didn't bring up his weight once. The guy gave me $20 cash and then another $20 tip in the app on an $10 ride.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> For tone, balance & accuracy:
> I don't drive a Honda. It's an Acura. I suppose a noob could debate Honda is the parent company.
> And it's true I was going online when SAH intially dropped. However, after a convo with my boss...I mean wife we decided it was too much risk for our son since she works IN a hospital WITH CV19 suspected and official CV patients. I was already getting the $600 a that point, so I didn't fuss much; and home I stayed.
> And you know, I think most males would kinda enjoy being whipped by my wife. Just saying.
> ...


Lucky man indeed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AT this time.....I'd like to remind everyone.....Just which forum we are in.... Really. 

And I am innocent of all thread drift. 

Really.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> AT this time.....I'd like to remind everyone.....Just which forum we are in.... Really.
> 
> And I am innocent of all thread drift.
> 
> Really.


Yes thank you @SHalester

Alright folks back to the Fat bashing.

Topic:

*"Big people are ruining my seats"*


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Medication can make you weigh 25 pounds more than you should but not 300 pounds more than you should.

I was recruited to play division one football. When I got out of high school I was 265 which was much too small to be a defensive lineman on a division one college team. I went on a weight gaining program and went up to 325 neck size went up to 19. I did not look fat just big and I’m tall and pumping iron hours every day bulked that up. Football ends and you’re left with a ton of weight and injuries to your body, muscle strain, broken bones and fractures.

Set me up for a lifetime of being way too heavy. When you stop working out you don’t look muscular anymore it all drops. The honest truth was I ate way too much, ate the wrong foods, and got way too little exercise.

Thru no special diet but just eating healthy, I lost 75 pounds and dropped back down to 250 which is less than high school. For me that’s good but I am tall and have a big frame.

Sorry, I lived it and can tell you no one has to be grossly overweight. It’s a choice although a difficult one to fix. No medication in the world makes you 300+. Personal responsibility. We can argue about an extra 20 because of medication, but not 100.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Medication can make you weigh 25 pounds more than you should but not 300 pounds more than you should.
> 
> I was recruited to play division one football. When I got out of high school I was 265 which was much too small to be a defensive lineman on a division one college team. I went on a weight gaining program and went up to 325 neck size went up to 19. I did not look fat just big and I'm tall and pumping iron hours every day bulked that up. Football ends and you're left with a ton of weight and injuries to your body, muscle strain, broken bones and fractures.
> 
> ...


I got fat by overeating too. Got all the way to 258. My doctor told me I was obese and it kind of freaked me out so I dropped down to 225 real quick. I'm 212 now. Doctor wants me at 180. Honestly I feel frail when I'm below 200.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Sorry, I lived it and can tell you no one has to be grossly overweight.


as noted above that is not a 100% statement.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> as noted above *that is not a 100% statement.*


Please translate into English what that means?

Ok forget it I went up and reread your post and think you meant to say true statement. Ok, exception to every rule but certainly for most.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

A lot of medications can also eff up your metabolism and even once you're off the meds it makes it sooooo much harder to lose weight again. 

Also it's not just medications. There are many medical conditions that lead to obesity. Like thyroid problems.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> A lot of medications can also eff up your metabolism and even once you're off the meds it makes it sooooo much harder to lose weight again.
> 
> Also it's not just medications. There are many medical conditions that lead to obesity. Like thyroid problems.


Sorry, Thyroid problems Is one of the biggest excuses used. I have been on thyroid medication for over 25 years. With proper treatment and medication your thyroid problems are easily controlled. I lost 75 pounds and have "thyroid problems".


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


give them 2 stars if they are over 250lbs...unless they are 7FT tall !!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Sorry, Thyroid problems Is one of the biggest excuses used. I have been on thyroid medication for over 25 years. With proper treatment and medication your thyroid problems are easily controlled. I lost 75 pounds and have "thyroid problems".


I'm not saying it's impossible to lose weight, but certain medical conditions or having an effed up metabolism makes it sooooo much harder. Women also have a much harder time losing weight than men. Awhile back Mr.ariel5466 and I tried dieting and losing weight together. All he did was stop drinking sugary soda and he dropped 10 pounds at the drop of a hat. Meanwhile I struggled to lose even a pound a week.

Honestly I think all this fat talk is just getting to me because I've been on a 1400 calorie per day diet all week and I'm hungry and cranky, dammit!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'm not saying it's impossible to lose weight, but certain medical conditions or having an effed up metabolism makes it sooooo much harder. Women also have a much harder time losing weight than men. Awhile back Mr.ariel5466 and I tried dieting and losing weight together. All he did was stop drinking sugary soda and he dropped 10 pounds at the drop of a hat. Meanwhile I struggled to lose even a pound a week.
> 
> Honestly I think all this fat talk is just getting to me because I've been on a 1400 calorie per day diet all week and I'm hungry and cranky, dammit!


Your fat cells are probably retaining excess water, so it seems like you are not losing weight. Go to the doctor and get a prescription for Bumex 1mg... you will pee for hours upon hours any water that your body is retaining.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Your fat cells are probably retaining excess water, so it seems like you are not losing weight. Go to the doctor and get a prescription for Bumex 1mg... you will pee for hours upon hours any water that your body is retaining.


Hmm. I actually have an appointment with my GI doc tomorrow. I'll ask about that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Hmm. I actually have an appointment with my GI doc tomorrow. I'll ask about that.


If he gives you anything make sure it's Bumex, not Lasix... it's much stronger. It's mainly used to treat high blood pressure, it's very safe, and it will just make you pee, pretty much every 30 mins for 4-6 hours... so I do not recommend driving while taking it &#128514;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If he gives you anything make sure it's Bumex, not Lasix... it's much stronger. It's mainly used to treat high blood pressure, it's very safe, and it will just make you pee, pretty much every 30 mins for 4-6 hours... so I do not recommend driving while taking it &#128514;


Actually I have hypertension as well so that would probably be good for me. Thanks for the suggestion.

Oh, and my doctor is a "she," you sexist &#128523;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

No weight limit in my XL, as long as the doors shut. If it fits, it ships!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> No weight limit in my XL...as long as the doors shut. If it fits, it ships!


What about... If it fits, and it tips? (Tips over that is...) :roflmao:


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't recall driving anyone super heavy really. I've sort of been on the other side of the situation though, when I was a pax. I'm 6'5''/205, not fat at all, more basketballer physique, but it was probably still funny seeing me try to squeeze into the back seat of a Honda Fit. In the end I just kind of gave up and swung my legs up onto the bench. Not my fault if I paid for legroom and got none.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Ok, exception to every rule but certainly for most.


just checking in to make sure you made it all the way through to the last post? Need help, let us know.


----------



## MMAdelivery (Jul 20, 2020)

I'll have to agree heavier set adults can really put a beating
on some seats it can make leather look like you left the window open for the winter



MMAdelivery said:


> I'll have to agree heavier set adults can really put a beating
> on some seats it can make leather look like you left the window open for the winter


Great topic btw


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

You are, without a doubt, a dick for fat shaming people. Grow the feck up and deal with it or find another line of work. And why the he!! are you driving a car you care about for a gig that doesn't even cover it's depreciation?! You are a dullard on top of being a dick. Way to go.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


Guess it's better than them ruining your sheets.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Buy a new car with your Uber earnings lol. For drivers, Uber is not a job, not a business. The equity in your car is subsidizing the cost of driving people around for the profit of Uber technologies, INC.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


I rate undesireable people so I don't see them again, though here's the thing. Whether it's fat people or jerks, the world keeps making more of them. You'll never run out.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


R.I.P to your seats

⚰&#128186;


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I been doing RS for 4 years in two different vehicles and both vehicles the molding on the rear pax doors was destroyed by people, mostly big people or those carry bags/backpacks while entering. 

Another benefit of doing food delivery is my car is not being worn down on the inside...


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

oh look, another fat people ruining my car thread. how original and interesting.

Don't want big people in your car? don't take them. just drive away or flat out refuse them, and be sure to say why when the complaints roll in.
But you won't, because it's only here, behind the security of your keyboard, that you talk and about your prejudices, in real life you're spineless when you see another obese person coming towards your car you smile and let them in eager to get those uber crumbs, only to turn around and project your frustration here where your fellow body shaming crew will rally around you in defense of some crappy imported car, which is so obviously worth more than these yucky fat peoples lives, and should only be employed to transport the beautiful ones, such as yourselves.

Don't want them in your car? don't let them in, simple. 
and be adult enough to handle any heat that comes along with your prejudice. 


spoken like a true fat person? YEP 6'3" 355lbs long enough to know idgaf how you look, smell or any superficial BS like that, got $$$? then get in, let's ride.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

UP never fails to give me a laugh 😂

And for you haters, your opinions mean nothing to me. 

I do drive a nice enough car that I don't want it damaged. I think I'm going to take it on a case-by-case basis. If there's a large person but they are cool and otherwise have a good attitude and are polite then I think I'll give them a perfectly good rating and be happy to give them a ride again.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

losiglow said:


> UP never fails to give me a laugh &#128514;
> 
> And for you haters, your opinions mean nothing to me.
> 
> I do drive a nice enough car that I don't want it damaged. I think I'm going to take it on a case-by-case basis. If there's a large person but they are cool and otherwise have a good attitude and are polite then I think I'll give them a perfectly good rating and be happy to give them a ride again.


All great threads are oozing with controversy &#128077;


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah, it's difficult to keep a subject like this purely based on business. There's emotion involved. Thing is, I'm very happy to help handicapped and elderly pax even if it takes longer and isn't good for "business". I believe in helping people that need it, as I'm sure most of us are.. But those people don't damage my car. And their situation isn't due to their own decisions.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I do drive a nice enough car that I don't want it damaged


I assume by your avatar you drive a Lexus, which makes this even more delicious, it's a *Toyota Camry*, *Corolla* or a *4 Runner* if it's SUV my dude, with fancy interior and and different badges ahahaha ask any mechanic, I drive a Camry myself, but i don't cruise around discriminating against people whether they made a choice to be the way they are or not. my car doesn't make me better than anyone, or entitle me to be selective based on prejudices. Especially when I'm doing a job that is by it's very definition based on me having random people in it all day long. wanna keep that gussied up Camry fresh? get a job that allows you to park your sweet machine for the day.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> Not sure if they do it anymore but airlines would charge obese passengers more for hauling the extra weight.


Not for the weight. For the room needed. They also have to provide them with the extra seat they charge them for. That's why some airlines have stopped enforcing it.

Also, it should be noted that the width is seats on planes has shrunk by an average of 4 inches. And let's not even get into leg room... but they want to put ALL the blame on the passenger.

Here's the deal... find out the load capacity on your vehicle. Deduct your own weight and look your pax over. If the combined weight is over what the manufacturer allows for, cancel at no charge, but write to U/L about why you cancelled.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Wasted_Days said:


> I assume by your avatar you drive a Lexus, which makes this even more delicious, it's a *Toyota Camry*, *Corolla* or a *4 Runner* if it's SUV my dude, with fancy interior and and different badges ahahaha ask any mechanic, I drive a Camry myself, but i don't cruise around discriminating against people whether they made a choice to be the way they are or not. my car doesn't make me better than anyone, or entitle me to be selective based on prejudices. Especially when I'm doing a job that is by it's very definition based on me having random people in it all day long. wanna keep that gussied up Camry fresh? get a job that allows you to park your sweet machine for the day.


I'll have you know, it's based on the Avalon









I usually don't feed haters but for the record, I'm very well versed in cars. Much more than you I'm certain. I'm well aware it's a Toyota. I've owned Acura's, yes, they're a Honda. And I've owned an Audi. Yes, it's a Volkswagon. And Infinity is Nissan, Mini is BMW, Cadillac is Chevy, Lincoln is Ford, blah blah blah. And the hypocrisy of making a judgement of me when assuming I'm prejudiced is quite ironic. I purchased a used Lexus at the same price as a decent new car because I plan to spend a lot of time in it and wanted something comfortable. I also wanted to be able to drive the lux, comfort and premier. Which has paid off in spades. I'm surprised at how many I get. Certainly enough to offset the cost difference had I purchased a Camry/Avalon. And anyone with even a crappy job can drive a very nice car. I'm well aware it means nothing in terms of status.

And get your $hit together. Take some time to read the thread. This isn't about discrimination. It's about business. Any business has the right to refuse service if it's unprofitable to them. When considering the implications of potential damage, it could make transporting certain passengers unprofitable. While I'm happy to give of my time (even if it hurts profits), I'm not willing to allow potential damage to my vehicle.


----------



## DJCHIVES (Jul 18, 2020)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


why not cancel the ride if you see a "big" person?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

DJCHIVES said:


> why not cancel the ride if you see a "big" person?


I'll probably get some flak for this but I believe in following through if I accept the ride. I still cancel in some situations but typically I follow through. If I show up and they're not an ideal pax, I still take the ride 99% of the time. It's afterward that I 1* if I decide I don't want them again.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

I would never fat shame anyone. My problem with the obese riders is more about their safety since they can't use the seatbelts in the back seat of my car. My back seatbelts are designed for average weight riders.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


I hab a guy yesterday that was at least 500 pounds. Almost rode on,but didn't.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> If any of you have ever looked at your seats after a big person has gotten out of the car, you might notice that the creases are much more pronounced and that the cushions are flattened quite a bit, at least temporarily. Car seats are pretty sturdy and designed to accommodate people of all sizes and shapes but I'm convinced that the wear on my seats is accelerated considerably by big folks in the car. This was driven home last night when I had a couple of very large people in the backseat and swore that I heard a "POP" similar to a seam or thread bursting. I checked the seats after they left and couldn't find any visual sign of damage but it got me thinking none the less....
> 
> I'm not talking about people with a little extra belly fat or some junk in the trunk. I'm about 20 lb overweight myself (working on that....). I'm talking about those that are so big that they difficulty supporting their own weight or getting in and out of a vehicle - even large vehicles like full size SUVs.
> 
> ...


I've had a few GIGANTIC guys that weighed over 400 pounds. They actually made my car lean to the right.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> No but the story is almost always the same, they ate too much and now they are morbidly obese. In 1950 4% people were obese, now it's 25%, it's not because we got more medical conditions it's because more people can't be bothered to put down the fork and exercise


Exactly....just watch documentaries that show real people in the old days and most are slim and proper weight. I have yet to meet a fat person that is carb conscious


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

goneubering said:


> I've had a few GIGANTIC guys that weighed over 400 pounds. They actually made my car lean to the right.


I hope they were sitting on the right!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> For tone, balance & accuracy:
> I don't drive a Honda. It's an Acura. I suppose a noob could debate Honda is the parent company.
> And it's true I was going online when SAH intially dropped. However, after a convo with my boss...I mean wife we decided it was too much risk for our son since she works IN a hospital WITH CV19 suspected and official CV patients. I was already getting the $600 a that point, so I didn't fuss much; and home I stayed.
> And you know, I think most males would kinda enjoy being whipped by my wife. Just saying.
> ...


Not into fish head dog eaters with braces



Mkang14 said:


> For whatever reason I've dated multiple filipino mixed guys. Maybe because their culture is comfortable dating outside their own. Filipinos themselves are mixed in general.
> 
> Filipino women are always so beautiful with their BIG eyes ❤.


But their language sounds like chickens clucking and they depend on white men to save them from a life of being basement dwelling nannies



Mkang14 said:


> Nooo‼
> 
> Although my kids are indian, filipino, german mix. So someone previously made the comment that they are a perfect combination for future uber support &#128586;. Cant say I disagree.


That's what you get when you fornicate with lesser IQ races it's called miscegenation



Wasted_Days said:


> oh look, another fat people ruining my car thread. how original and interesting.
> 
> Don't want big people in your car? don't take them. just drive away or flat out refuse them, and be sure to say why when the complaints roll in.
> But you won't, because it's only here, behind the security of your keyboard, that you talk and about your prejudices, in real life you're spineless when you see another obese person coming towards your car you smile and let them in eager to get those uber crumbs, only to turn around and project your frustration here where your fellow body shaming crew will rally around you in defense of some crappy imported car, which is so obviously worth more than these yucky fat peoples lives, and should only be employed to transport the beautiful ones, such as yourselves.
> ...


Be mad at yourself for being fat not the OP


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Not into fish head dog eaters with braces


r we altered today?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> r we altered today?


They think Drivers are mean !?!?


----------

